
Ask HN: How do you organize and pick a week long retreat for small group? - kiddz
We&#x27;re looking to do some bi-monthly trips where our remote team of 7 can fly to another country or city and work for a week together.  But it seems like all the flight schedulers are built for individuals -- kayak or google flight.  And then of course we are looking to find an AirBnB that we can all stay in.<p>I&#x27;ve done some searching, but have have found a small agency that can plan and organize all of this for us.  In my ideal world, we could pay someone like $50 a head to search and organize several options for us to choose from.  No reselling or anything.  Basically just a person&#x2F;company to do all the discovery work.<p>Any ideas on where to go?  Feels like there should be a company out there to do this.
======
trcarney
I would use something like [https://upside.com/](https://upside.com/) to book
all the flights. Have one person organize the AirBnB and stuff, then have each
team member book there own flight through the website.

